# Rejected Spousal Permit, I Need Advise plz



## Middy 2 (Nov 10, 2015)

My spousal permit was rejected, Reason:Life partner is married to someone else.. Eeeeiiiiiiissssssh. I was unaware that he got married to someone else till now when i was renewing my permit. We are partners with a 1 year and 2months baby and we are not married with him and we have been together for 4 years now. I don't know what to do and how to appeal. Any one with advise on what i should do i would appreciate.HELP HELP......


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

First and foremost speak to your spouse and confirmed the reason first. Did he admit he is married?


----------

